# next stop - Sergei Prokofiev



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Sonata N3, Op28 - Annie Zhou, Piano*

*NEXT! is CBC Radio 2's showcase for promising young classical musicians and airs weekly on In Concert through February and March of 2013. Pianist Annie Zhou is featured here.*

youtube comments

*Absolutely jaw-dropping fabulous, Annie!﻿

Annie !!! wow !! fantastique , incroyable talent !!﻿

An electrifying performance, abounding in life and energy ! The astonishing variety of colour and texture in the work is communicated vividly. Technically superb and absolutely true to the spirit of Prokofiev's style.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sergei Prokofiev: Sarcasms - Five Pieces for Piano, Op. 17*

*Piano: Elena Simonyants
Venue: Piano Festival 2008*

youtube comments

*Beautiful...! It's amazing how Prokofiev can compose so many good themes for piano pieces!!!

I love the unique style of prokofiev.. He is my all-time favorite composer*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sergei Prokofiev, Sonata for Cello and Piano Op. 119, C Major*

Andante Grave - Moderato Animato
10:40 Moderato - Andante dolce
15:46 Allegro, ma non troppo

*Peter Schmidt, Cello
Katia Michel, Piano*

Very nice! It is a prokofiev flower!

youtube comments

*Wow, really enjoyed this! I'm thinking about playing it for uni  Thanks for putting this up﻿

Reminds me, Prokofiev was a bloody genius, bravo, well played both!
& please post more ;-)﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sergei Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto op. 125 (Full)*

*The Symphony Orchestra of the LISZT School of Music plays Sergei Prokofiev's Symphony-Concerto op. 125 in the Neue Weimarhalle on May 10th.

Conductor: Professor Nicolás Pasquet
Cello: Emanuel Graf*

Brilliant performance and very fine presentation.
It is the first time i think that I listen to this eminent concerto

youtube comments

*Pattinson is that you?  Great performance by the way!﻿

Actually, a lot of these guys are hott!!!﻿

Hideous cello with a wonderful sound, and a captivating performance from the lead. I really enjoyed listening to this.﻿

It's wonderful! That beat up looking cello wails and so does this talented dude on it!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sergei Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1 in B minor Op. 50, Quartetto Energie Nove*

*Quartetto Energie Nove
Hans Liviabella & Barbara Ciannamea - violins, Ivan Vukcevic - viola, Felix Vogelsang - cello*

Dreamy,colourfull and rich in moods. This is a very enjoyable work. Fine performance.

youtube comments

*I'm playing the third movement with my quartet in January. This was lovely to listen to.

Deluxe!

OMG!!! awesome!!!

preposterous, it's outstanding! 2:22 gets me every time*


----------

